# NJ Sunday hunting



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Hope it passes .


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I am not 100% sure but I believe it works like this. Most likely he will not sign it, but if nothing happens within a certain time frame the bill will automatically be passed into law.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

I was told the crossbow legalization was included in the bulk bill. Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Good luck with it guys!!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

ParkerBow said:


> I am not 100% sure but I believe it works like this. Most likely he will not sign it, but if nothing happens within a certain time frame the bill will automatically be passed into law.


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Joe W. said:


> Good luck with it guys!!


+1

I hope it gets signed!


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

Red Fletch said:


> I was told the crossbow legalization was included in the bulk bill. Does anyone know if that is true?


No I don't think it has to go to the Gov. 

The two bills were law changes (Sunday hunting and the rule reduction) which had to have vote. 

The crossbow issue is a weapon restriction removal and thus the F&G Council have full authority to change it without anyone else.


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

*keep calling*

Hey guys just keep calling him

609-292-6000


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

*ttt*

Ttt


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*proposed changes in NJ*

I am from Vt ,...however I film our hunting clips in NJ....all of them. I am in close contact with the NJDNR and I have spoken to the deer program leader...whom I might add is a woman...and she is one heck of a deer program leader !!! I was astounded by her personality as well as her passion for deer hunting in the state of NJ. As well as the recognition that the state needs bear hunting. The proposals of law that you mentioned above...are nothing more than proposals at this time...they were not on the table for vote or approval..the crossbows issue was and i believe it was shot down.....but as for Sunday hunting in NJ....which I believe should be legalized...it was only a word of mouth and proposed item. Never made it anywhere as of yet. Lets keep it on the lips though....it would be great....as well as a bear hunt....I have never in all of my life seen so many bears in one town....or state for that matter..as I have in NJ. Matter of fact...now if someone tells me they have never seen a wild bear in the woods...I can pop em in the truck...drive them to NJ in 2hours and a half...and show them half a dozen or more wild bears on an average day. big ones.....LOL

I love the woods in NJ.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

V.A.S.A said:


> I am from Vt ,...however I film our hunting clips in NJ....all of them. I am in close contact with the NJDNR and I have spoken to the deer program leader...whom I might add is a woman...and she is one heck of a deer program leader !!! I was astounded by her personality as well as her passion for deer hunting in the state of NJ. As well as the recognition that the state needs bear hunting. The proposals of law that you mentioned above...are nothing more than proposals at this time...they were not on the table for vote or approval..the crossbows issue was and i believe it was shot down.....but as for Sunday hunting in NJ....which I believe should be legalized...it was only a word of mouth and proposed item. Never made it anywhere as of yet. Lets keep it on the lips though....it would be great....as well as a bear hunt....I have never in all of my life seen so many bears in one town....or state for that matter..as I have in NJ. Matter of fact...now if someone tells me they have never seen a wild bear in the woods...I can pop em in the truck...drive them to NJ in 2hours and a half...and show them half a dozen or more wild bears on an average day. big ones.....LOL
> 
> I love the woods in NJ.


I guess you spend too much time in Vermont because everything you just said is incorrect. The sunday hunting and saftey area reduction were both seperate bills that passed the senate and assembly. They were both sent to Corzine to sign. If he doesn';t sign them or veto them in 45 days then they become law. It is getting pretty close to 45 days now so if nothing happens (ie no veto) then they will both become law. The crossbow inclusion is a weapons definition change in the game code and it was approved by the council then open for public comment at the game council meeting April 21'st. It sounds like they will proceed with it no matter what the public opinions are. Oh, NJ doesn't have a DNR unfortunatley they have a division of fish and wildlife in their Department of Environmental Protection who oversee the game code.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks for the update....*



beaverman said:


> I guess you spend too much time in Vermont because everything you just said is incorrect. The sunday hunting and saftey area reduction were both seperate bills that passed the senate and assembly. They were both sent to Corzine to sign. If he doesn';t sign them or veto them in 45 days then they become law. It is getting pretty close to 45 days now so if nothing happens (ie no veto) then they will both become law. The crossbow inclusion is a weapons definition change in the game code and it was approved by the council then open for public comment at the game council meeting April 21'st. It sounds like they will proceed with it no matter what the public opinions are. Oh, NJ doesn't have a DNR unfortunatley they have a division of fish and wildlife in their Department of Environmental Protection who oversee the game code.






Thank you for any possible correction....I guess I didnt specify DNR as Dept of fish and wildlife...Same organization....I also spoke to the project leader of the deer program in NJ.....Directly....for over an hour....and a good friend of mine in NJ that works at a sporting goods store...is the son of a director for the division in NW NJ. I posted only the things that I was told by the officials at that time.....Just prior to 2009.....I had heard that they were proposing the safety zone from 450 ft to 150 ft....and that sunday hunting was on the list. I was also informed that those items were not on the table at that time. If they are now....then I am pleased, I hope and pray that they become law and that we can archery hunt on sundays for deer....as that is what the proposal was slated to effect....Sorry if you were so offended by my input as well....I wasnt trying to insult anyone....I was just sharing the information that we were provided with. 5 of us at that time to be exact. We were looking for answers....we were informed that for the most part...the items were mere rumors until they were put on a table again.


Thanks and have a reat evening....and hey...try not to be so demeaning of fellow archers in the replies....this is archery talk...."archers helping archers"

Not "archers spanking archers for sharing information"


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Not trying to be demeaning, but your info is flat out wrong. If you got it directly from the state then somebody was asleep at the wheel, which doesn't surprize me. We have fought a hell of a fight to get where we are on sunday hunting and safety area reduction. Right now we are days away from it possibly being a reality. I do not want people to give up after reading bad info posted here. To say these things were just rumors after the fight we have been through is an insult. Next time you may want to check your facts before posting as earlier posts in the thread already described these items as bills that had passed and waiting for signature not simply rumors. The state leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to some of their employees so I don't doubt where you got your info, but just want to point out it is not correct.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

beaverman said:


> Not trying to be demeaning, but your info is flat out wrong. If you got it directly from the state then somebody was asleep at the wheel, which doesn't surprize me. ..................... The state leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to some of their employees so I don't doubt where you got your info, but just want to point out it is not correct.


Yup. Asleep at the wheel is just way to kind!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*well hey...*

Look I appreciate the information update....I just feel you couldve been alittle more polite about it... I wasnt being rude or trying to turn anyone away from the issue...hell I SUPPORT THE NEW LAWS.... 10000000 %
and not all of the info I posted was wrong....the info about the bears was dead on friend.
and if the deer project leader was misinformed...then she gave me bad info....sorry for being wrong....actually i am glad i was wrong....i love the fact that this may all become a reality


please in the future...if someone makes a mistake...pm them....bont grind their face in it ok....thanks alot.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Sunday bowhunting was signed into law on the last possible day (May 4th). Now we shall see what the state does about setting seasons to include Sunday.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*good to see the new laws !!!*

Kudo's to Mr Corzine....this may be the best thing he has done as Gov. Of New Jersey.....lets hope he keeps on the right track,,,,,,congrats to NJ !!!


----------

